# ARtifacts



## suki243 (Aug 31, 2005)

I have a 9800pro 128mb. It was running fine for 2-3 years. but now i am getting problem with Counter Strike. It begins to artifact. After i installed the new drivers and tried out ati tool and it went crazy with artifacts. sometimes within the first 30 sec sometimes after 30 seconds. Why is this? my current setup is an Asus p4c800 deluxe mobo, p4 2.8 proc., 9800pro, corsair 512 mb pc3200, and lots of fans.


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 31, 2005)

It could be on the way out...you say 2-2 years, the card might just be "dying" if you would say. Have you done any mods or overclocking, or has just started randomly? Also, is the the cards heatsink clean of dust?

-Dan


----------



## suki243 (Aug 31, 2005)

ya i got it when i graduated 8th grade and i am in eleventh now. Now i haven't done any overclocking or modding to it whatsoever, everything is stock   . This is disturbing news it was a very reliable card. Also my case is ridiculously dusty =(


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 31, 2005)

Is the heatsink clean of dust and such, that could cause it to overheat really quickly. But sometimes cards are short lived and they will just randomly die. It sucks when they do but, its always and excuse to get a new one.  But yours really isn't that old, any idea of what kind of temps it is putting out, or does it not have temp monitoring support?

-Dan


----------



## suki243 (Aug 31, 2005)

im not sure how to get the temps on the ati tool. but i've looked in settings and all over and am not able to find it.

Edit for some reason now ati tool doesn't find any artifacts with the new method and its been scanning for 4 minutes, before after 30 sec it would can so much that the whole screen was yellow


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 31, 2005)

Go to settings/temperature monitoring and check the measure card temp. Your card has to support it though, it needs to have the LM63 chip. If your card is the XT pcb it will have it, I don't know if the 9800pro 128 have the same pcb. So if you enable it in Atitool, but get no reading chances are you don't have the chip.

-Dan


----------



## suki243 (Aug 31, 2005)

djbbenn i apreciate your quick replies, i went to the documentation and it showed the temp in the .25 beta version so im downloading that now, before i was running off of .24


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 31, 2005)

They both have support for temp monitoring, it just has to be enabled, if you get a reading post so I can take a look. 

-Dan


----------



## suki243 (Aug 31, 2005)

djbbenn i looked in that area and i cannot find it in the pull down options i must go and will be back tommorow sry for short notice i will try and post a picture


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 31, 2005)

No problem, heres a pic of what the settings look like.

-Dan


----------



## suki243 (Sep 1, 2005)

Sry, my card doesn't seem to have that feature i search and searched in that bar there is no Temperature moniter =(


----------

